

The Chinese have a weird way of using the iPhone, and no one knows why - xvirk
http://www.businessinsider.com/chinese-use-assistivetouch-on-iphone-2015-5

======
joezydeco
I use it because my stupid lock button is busted on my iPhone 4. It works
nicely, except there's no way to turn the iPhone back on except plugging into
power.

------
faizmokhtar
Apparently, It's not just the Chinese. I'm from Malaysia and a lot of folks
here, especially young adults and teenagers use it this way. Like the quote
from article said, they fear that the home button may break when it's used.

------
stray
I'm sure they use it to bypass the fingerprint scanner.

Oh sure, the scanner may be turned off but that doesn't necessarily mean it's
not collecting fingerprints anyway. Perhaps the Chinese are more realistic
about pervasive surveillance than we are.

